# Posting more than One Picture at a Time?



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought there was a way to do this but I can't remember how.  I'd like to highlight 4 or 5 pictures at once and insert them.  I could swear that someone explained this, but I can't find it in the search.  If we can do it, we should probably make a sticky about it somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 7, 2012)

This will show you how to upload a photo:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

And to add multiple photos at the same time, while in your file list in your computer folder just hold the "ctrl" key while clicking on the photos you want to add:













multiple photos.jpg



__ s2k9k
__ Sep 7, 2012


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 7, 2012)

Weird. That is what I thought but when I tried ro use the cntrl button it didn't work. Must be a glitch with my computer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 7, 2012)

Hit the shift key to select more than one.


~Martin


----------

